# clash of clans doesn't load on Wifi



## Mehul Chauhan (Mar 17, 2015)

The game runs perfectly on my 2g network, but doesn't load on my office WiFi. Need help please. (Yureka)


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 17, 2015)

May be is it something with your Office Wifi being Restricted??


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Mar 17, 2015)

I can access every website on my phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

Maybe udp protocol is restricted. can you run steam or download torrents using the connection?

Edit: Don't play games in office.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Mar 17, 2015)

I can access torrent websites but cannot download them. And steam is working as well. I believe there is some problem with DNS or something. I just need the solution please. I have seen in forums about changing the DNS to 8.8.8.8 but that didn't work.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2015)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> Anyone?



If you can't download torrents, Clash Of Clans won't work either. Both depend upon udp/p2p connections.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Mar 19, 2015)

Damn :l


----------



## abhisheksinha430 (Jan 28, 2016)

Step 1- install hotspot shield from google play 
step 2- open hotspot shield
step 3- when it show protected then open clash of clan, it works i guarantee.


----------



## JasmineJasmine (Feb 24, 2016)

I guess I should have specified this more, when I am connected to my wifi at my school I attend which is Bowling Green State University it stays at an infinite loading , I have done all the troubleshooting guide and still no connection. It worked fine until the update yesterday, I was off campus this morning at my friends house connected to his wifi and it worked fine...but as soon as i get to campus it will not load.


----------



## VladGets (Nov 2, 2016)

My 3g download is very good


----------

